# Stage 5 t-cell Lymphoma with bone marrow involvement. Straight answers please!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Contact Elizabeth Cariota by PM - she has unfortunately got experience with both B(bad) cell and T(terrible) cell and treatment/not treating. And she is kind, but real. I've never had a lymphoma so I can't answer from that place but she can. Her two dogs are not of her breeding nor did she breed them but she gave them all she could till they were done. 
And if you want to help further the wonderful research, Shirley Chu ([email protected]) is doing her PhD in oncology focussing on lymphoma. She'd need a pedigree and samples but she could tell you what she'd like from your dog. It's so important we contribute to these studies, so that we can find a cause/cure/genetic basis someday. Shirley's plea for samples was in a couple of issues ago GRNews. It's Goldens she is pinpointing. Payson can be a part of that work. 
FWIW- my daughter tells me that dogs react to chemo pretty well and it is not as hard on them as we imagine- they do not take to radiation as well as chemo. I'm not sure if her info is from a particular type of chemo or cancer, or if it's across the board, but it was surprising info for me.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Twelve years ago I had a five year old dog who had been treated for "allergies" for almost a year, until I took him myself to a dermatologist and got a punch biopsy of his skin. Turns out he had Mycosis Fungoides, which is an epitheliotrophic t-cell lymphoma with the worst possible prognosis. I was given a chemo, CCNU (lomustine), in pill form, to give him at home. Blood work was done in between treatments. It gave him ten good months before it stopped working, then I let him go. Better a week too early than a day too late is my belief. In my opinion, sometimes, as hard as it is, it's time to stop fighting a war you can't win and let them go as gently as possible. I'm so sorry you are going through this. You have to make your own decision on what is right for you. Best wishes....


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for what Payson and you are going through. It is so hard. I can tell you what we went through about 8 years ago with our 5 yr old sweet Haylie. She was diagnosed with Lymphoma after her neck swelled up and she was having trouble breathing. Our vet said she would maybe live a yr with chemo. We opted for chemo and although I don't remember specifics, I do know she went to the vets every other week for her treatment. We were very "lucky" that Haylie loved going to the vets and they treated her like a queen. After remission, the symptoms came back exactly one yr later. We could have gone through chemo again - the vet said her remission would probably be cut in half (meaning the symptoms would come back in 6 months). We did not do anymore treatments, but she had the best life we could possibly give her. I miss her. Good luck... Agnes


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. Everything you said makes sense and is very helpful to get other thoughts than my own.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, Agnes. Your situation sounds like an instant replay for Payson and we are heavily leaning in the same direction. 5 months in and remission and probably to time to begin to let go. I dread this, but have been down this road twice before and am sure will again.


----------

